# Spica rocking chairs



## Arymanth (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all! 

Just wanted to check in and share what I've been working on lately. 

I'm still making rocking chairs for kids with hip dysplasia, and each one gets a little better than the last. (I get good ideas here! :thumbsup: )

Here are some of my recent projects:
(Finished swan chair)








Butterfly pony








Lemon Slice









Rainbow Pony








Watermelon Slice









When Pigs Fly








Running Bunny










Shooting Star









Check out my webpage~
http://www.freewebs.com/arymanth/

Thanks for looking!

Stephanie
mom to six sensational kids!


----------

